# جهاز التيودوليت



## عبد المنعم ابراهيم (17 أبريل 2009)

_الثيودوليت __The Theodolite_​_مقدمة: _
الثيودوليت هو جهاز لقياس الزوايا وهو معروف من زمن بعيد ولم تتغير نظريته حتى الآن ، وهو عبارة عن منقلة أفقية دائرية مقسمة ومدرجة إلي 360ْ علي هيئة قوس وفي مركزها يتحرك الاليداد حركة دائرية والمجموعة كلها مركبة علي حامل . واسم الثيودوليت أغلب الظن مشتق من كلمة دقيقا العربية الأصل . 
وأول صناعة جديدة للثيودوليت كان في انجلترا في القرن السابع عشر بواسطة رام سدن Ram sden ولا يزال أول جهازان استعملا موجودان في متحف العلوم بلندن وفي الجمعية الملكية . 
ويعتبر الثيودوليت أدق الأجهزة المستعملة في قياس الزوايا ، سواء الزوايا الأفقية أو الزوايا الراسية ولذلك فإنه يستعمل في كافة العمليات المساحية التي تحتاج لدقة كبيرة في الأرصاد مثل الأرصاد الفلكية والشبكات المثلثية كما يستعمل في قياس زوايا المضلع وأعمال التخطيط والتوجيه الدقيقة . 
وقد تطورت أجهزة الثيودوليت في السنوات الأخيرة تطورا سريعا فبعد أن كان الثيودوليت ذو الورنية ثم الثيودوليت ذو الميكرومتر ف الثيودوليت الضوئي ، أصبح الآن الثيودوليت الالكتروني الرقمي و ثيودوليت الليزر ، وأمكن جهاز الثيودوليت من قياس الزوايا الأفقية والراسية وكذلك المسافات الكترونيا . 

_تركيب الثيودوليت :_​يتركب الثيودوليت عموما من جزأين رئيسيين هما : 
· الجزء العلوي – ويسمي الاليداد الذي يحمل المحور الأفقي والدائرة الراسية والمنظار . 
· الجزء السفلي – ويشمل القاعدة وهو الجزء الثابت بالجهاز ويحمل علي ثلاث مسامير تسوية محصورة بين قرصين دائريين .
· وبين الجزأين العلوي والسفلي توجد الدائرة الأفقية . 
والثلاثة أجزاء ( العلوي والسفلي والدائرة الأفقية ) أحرار في الحركة حول المحور الراسي ويتصلون مع بعضهم البعض بواسطة نوعين من مسامير الحركة وهم : 
· مجموعة حركة تربط الجزء العلوي بالدائرة الأفقية أحدهم للحركة السريعة و الأخرى للبطيئة . 
· مجموعة تربط الدائرة الأفقية بالجزء السفلي أحدهم للحركة السريعة والأخر للبطيئة . 
وفيما يلي شرح للأجزاء بالتفصيل :

_أولا : الجزء العلوي :_​_1. الاليداد_ : وهو عبارة عن حاملين راسيين يحملان محور دوران المنظار وهذان الحاملان يثبتان علي قاعدة دائرية يثبت عليها علامتي القياس علي احدي قطريها ، أعلا هذه القاعدة يوجد ميزان تسوية اسطواني ويثبت أسفلها مخروط يحدد محور دوران الاليداد ويلاحظ الأتي : 
· محور دوران المنظار عمودي علي محور دوران الاليداد . 
· محور دوران الاليداد عمودي علي محور ميزان التسوية الاسطواني ز 
· محور دوران الاليداد عمودي علي مركز دوران الدائرة الأفقية . 

2_. المنظار_ : ويركب المنظار علي محور طولي يسمي محور دوران المنظار ويجب ملاحظة الأتي : 
· يجب أن يلف المنظار دورة كاملة حول محوره . 
· خط النظر في المنظار يصنع أثناء لفه حول محوره الطولي مستوي عمودي علي اتجاه محوره . 
ويتكون المنظار من الأتي : 
أ . عدسة شيئية مجمعة تعطي للهدف المرصود صورة حقيقة معتدلة أو مقلوبة مصغرة ، وتتكون عادة من مجموعة من العدسات المتقاربة وذلك لتفادي بعض الأخطاء المصاحبة للعدسة الواحدة , وتغطي العدسة الشيئية بمادة خاصة لحمايتها من الأتربة وتقلل من نسبة عكسها للضوء . 
ب . حامل الشعرات : وهو عبارة عن قرص صغير من الزجاج الشفاف ويثبت عليه خطين متعامدين ومتناهين في الدقة ، ويتم تثبيتها علي القرص الزجاجي إما بالحفر أو بواسطة التصوير . 
وحامل الشعرات له أهمية كبيرة في المنظار المساحي لأنه يحدد خط النظر الذي نستعمله في التوجيه واستقبال صورة الهدف المرصود . وتختلف أشكال الخطوط المبينة علي القرص الزجاجي حسب الغرض من استعمال المنظار . ونقطة تقاطع الشعرات هي النقطة التي في منتصف القرص والناتجة من تقاطع الشعرتين الأفقية والراسية . 
جـ . العدسة العينية : وتتكون من عدسة مركبة لتفادي بعض أخطاء العدسات المفردة وعادة تكون ذو قطر صغير يتناسب مع فتحة حدقة العين ، وتوضع العدسة العينية من حامل الشعرات علي مسافة أقل من بعدها البؤري لتتكون له صورة تقديرية معتدلة مكبرة . 
د . عدسة التطبيق : وهي عدسة مفرقة داخل المنظار بين العدسة الشيئية وحامل الشعرات وتتصل هذه العدسة بمسمار التطبيق لتحريكها حتى نحصل علي البعد البؤري المكافئ لتطبيق صورة الهدف المرصود علي مستوي حامل الشعرات. 

_ثانيا ً : الدائرة الأفقية :_​تصنع الدائرة الأفقية من الزجاج ويتم عمل تقسيم دقيق جداً لها ومتقارب علي المادة الزجاجية ويمكن القياس عليها بدقة ولذا فأقطار الدوائر الأفقية قد لا يزيد عن عشرة سنتيمترات ، وفي الإمكان قراءة جزء من عشره من الثانية عليها . 

_ثالثا : القاعدة :_​وهو الجزء الثابت بالجهاز وهو عبارة عن ثلاث مسامير للتسوية محصورة بين قرصين دائريين ، القرص العلوي لتثبيت الاليداد والقرص السفلي فهو لتثبيت الجهاز علي الحامل . 


_شروط ضبط الثيودوليت : _
يعتبر ضبط الأجهزة من الأمور ذات الأهمية القصوي للراصد الذي لابد وان يكون قادرا علي اختبار الجهاز الذي يعمل حتى لا يقوم بعمل وجهازه به عيب أو خطأ يؤدي إلي نتائج خاطئه . وتنقسم شروط ضبط الثيودوليت إلي قسمين رئيسيين هما : 

_1. شروط الضبط المؤقت : _
وهي شروط تجري كلما اعد الجهاز للرصد والقياس سواء كانت زوايا أفقية أو راسية وتنتهي هذه الشروط برفع الجهاز من مكان الرصد ، ويمكن تلخيص خطواتها علي النحو الأتي : 
·  التسامت centering
وهو وضع الجهاز بحيث يكون مركزه أو امتداد محوره الراسي الذي يعينه سن الشاغول المتدلي منه فوق الوتد ولإجراء عملية التسامت نتبع الخطوات ألأتيه : 
1. نضع الجهاز فوق الحامل قريبا من مركز الوتد مع فرد الأرجل بحيث يكون ارتفاع الجهاز مناسب . 
2. نحرك شعبتين من شعب أرجل الحامل إلي الداخل أو الخارج في حركة قطرية بالنسبة للوتد حتى يصبح الجهاز أفقيا فوق النقطة وذلك باستخدام التسامت الضوئي. 
· أفقية الجهاز 
ويتم ذلك بأن نجعل ميزان التسوية الطولي الخاص بالدائرة الأفقية موازيا لأي مسمارين من مسامير التسوية الثلاثة ، وندير هذين المسمارين معا إما للداخل أو الخارج حتى تثبت في منتصف مجراها ، ثم نجعل ميزان التسوية عموديا علي وضعه الأول ، ونحرك المسمار الثالث حتى تصير الفقاعة في منتصف مجراها ونكرر العمل حتى تستقر الفقاعة في منتصف مجراها . 
· التطبيق ( focusing  ) 
نوجه المنظار نحو هدف فاتح اللون أو إلي ورقة بيضاء ونحرك العينية حتى يظهر حامل الشعرات بوضوح وفي هذه الحالة نجد صورة حامل الشعرات تقع علي قاع العين ، نطبق صورة الهدف المتكونة من الشيئية علي حامل الشعرات بواسطة مسمار التطبيق . 

_ 2. شروط الضبط الدائم للثيودوليت _
للثيودوليت أربعة محاور رئيسية إما متوازية أو متعامدة مع بعضها البعض وهي التي بني عليها الثيودوليت نظريته . ولكي يكون الثيودوليت في حاله مضبوطة وسليمة دائمة يجب يحقق الثيودوليت الأوضاع ألأتيه علي الترتيب الأتي : 
· يجب تعامد المحور الراسي ( وهو محور خيط الشاغول المعلق في قاعدة الثيودوليت ) مع المحور الأفقي لميزان التسوية الطولي الموجود بين الحاملين الراسيين للأليداد . 
· يجب تعامد خط النظر ( محور خط الانطباق الخاص بالمنظار ) مع محور دوران المنظار الأفقي . 
· يجب تعامد محور دوران المنظار الأفقي مع المحور الراسي . 
· يجب أن يكون المحور الأفقي لصفر الدائرة الراسية موازيا لمحور خط النظر عندما يكون أفقيا . 

العيوب التي لايمكن ضبطها وتصحيحها : 
تنشأ غالبا من الصناعة ولا يتيسر تصحيحها إلا في المصنع ومن هذه العيوب : 
· عدم ثبات أجزاء الثيودوليت عند أجزاء الحركة أي عدم مرونتها . 
· عدم دوران الجهاز حركة دائرية تماما يسبب عدم انتظام استدارة قطاع المحور الراسي . 
· عدم تساوي التدريج علي الدائرة الأفقية والراسية . 

الاحتياطيات الواجب أخذها عند الرصد بالثيودوليت لزيادة الدقة ولتلافي بعض الأخطاء الآلية 
· قياس الزوايا في الوضعيين المتيامن والمتياسر وأخذ المعدل للنتيجتين . 
· أخذ الأرصاد علي عدة أقواس حسب الدقة المطلوبة وذلك لتلاشي خطأ التقسيم علي الحافة الأفقية . 
· تؤخذ الأرصاد من اليمين إلي اليسار والنصف الأخر من اليسار إلي اليمين وذلك لتلافي خطأ القياس نتيجة التواء الجهاز أو حامله نتيجة الحرارة . 
_طريقة قياس الزوايا الأفقية_​لقياس زاوية أفقية أو عدة زوايا أفقية في نقطة معينة بشكل عام فالخطوات الأساسية التي يتم إجراؤها في كل الأحوال هي كما يلي : 
· نضع الجهاز فوق المحطة وتجري عمليتي التسامت والأفقية . 
· نضع الشواخص فوق الأوتاد التي سنرصد عليها ، ويراعي أن يكون الشاخص فوق النقطة تماما ، كما يجب أن تكون راسية تماما وعند الرصد يكون الرصد علي أسفل نقطة ممكنه من الشاخص . 
أما عن طرق قياس الزوايا الأفقية فتختلف الطرق تبعا لدقة الرصد وتبعا للغرض الذي من اجله وتبعا للأجهزة والإمكانيات المتاحة ، والطرق المختلفة يمكن تلخيصها في الأتي : 

أولاً : طريقة التكرار The Repetitions Method  
ثانياً : طريقة الاتجاهات Direction Method  
طريقة الاتجاهات Direction Method​وفيها يتم قياس الزوايا بتوجيه المنظار على النقطة الأولى ثم تصفير الجهاز وبعدها نقوم برصد النقطة الثانية وقرائه الزاوية المحصورة بينهما وهكذا مهما كان عدد الزوايا.
و يتم الرصد للزاوية الواحدة بإتباع الخطوات آلاتية : 
1. نثبت الثيودوليت فوق المرصد وتجري عمليتي التسامت والأفقية . 
2. نقوم بالتوجيه علي الأهداف أسفل كعب الشاخص وتصفير الجهاز وذلك عندما يكون الجهاز متيامن . 
3. بعد الانتهاء من رصد الهدف ، ندير المنظار حول محوره الأفقي 180 ْ ونلفه حول محوره الراسي فتصبح الدائـــرة الراسية علي يسار الراصد ( الجهاز أصبح متياسر ) ونسجل القراءات في خانة المتياسر الهدف المرصود وهنا نلاحظ أن القراءات التي حصلنا عليها في الوضع المتياسر هي نفسها في الوضع المتيامن تقريبا مضافا إليها 180ْ . 
4. نأخذ المتوسط ونستنتج قيمة الزوايا النهائية .


----------



## عبد المنعم ابراهيم (17 أبريل 2009)

أرجو أن يكون هذه النبذه عن جهاز التيودوليت نالت اعجابكم


----------



## منيرالشرفي (24 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لك عبد المنعم ابراهيم


----------



## ابو حلا العراقي (24 أبريل 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله بك
هل يمكن استخدام الثيودولايت جهاز level


----------



## محمد الفاخوري (17 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك عبد المنعم 
اذا ممكن كيفيه ضبط الدائم للتيدولايت


----------



## سنا الإسلام (17 فبراير 2010)

منقول من قسم الهندسة المدنية عام الى قسم هندسة المساحة والطرق



  ملتقى المهندسين العرب - أول ملتقى هندسي عربي > الهندسة المدنية > الهندسة المـدنيـة - عام 

 * جهاز التيودوليت *


----------



## eng\memo (17 فبراير 2010)

مشكوور على المعلومات


----------



## العجب بابكر (18 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كيفية أستعمال الجهاز total station


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (19 مارس 2010)

أرجوالتأكد من أصل كلمة التيودوليت


----------



## شريفو (28 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور خوى بس نبو شرح لليفل


----------



## حازم الغريباوي (13 يوليو 2011)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## crazy_eng48 (27 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## يوسف العراقـي (20 يوليو 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------

